# VDP Loreto reviews



## easyrider (Dec 15, 2014)

Another opulent resort that has no place for reviews is the Villa del Palmar Loreto. This resort affiliated with II.

http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=VDT&parentResortCode=VDT#.VI9vP9LF_2g

http://www.villadelpalmarloreto.com/

If you ever get this resort up I have a review.

Never mind, I found it.

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 15, 2014)

already exists int he database

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=379ee6e1-b707-4897-8fb9-86989d2b734a


----------

